# Squeaking when turning



## iamjadeenn (Aug 23, 2021)

So this has been going on for about a month now. It disappeared for about 2 weeks and came back yesterday. Whenever I am making a turn, I hear a squeaking/squealing sound. It is louder the faster I am going. I know this car has a electric power steering system so I am lost. I am barely a mechanical novice. Anyone who could provide me with some direction or advice would be awesome
-2017 Cruze LT 1.4T
-Stock wheels, stock everything except for the cold air intake


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Take off your front wheels and look.

The noise is probably from a de-laminated brake pad or from the rotor dust shield.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

iamjadeenn said:


> So this has been going on for about a month now. It disappeared for about 2 weeks and came back yesterday. Whenever I am making a turn, I hear a squeaking/squealing sound. It is louder the faster I am going. I know this car has a electric power steering system so I am lost. I am barely a mechanical novice. Anyone who could provide me with some direction or advice would be awesome
> -2017 Cruze LT 1.4T
> -Stock wheels, stock everything except for the cold air intake


Is it coming from the front or the back of the car?


----------



## iamjadeenn (Aug 23, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> Is it coming from the front or the back of the car?


Front


----------

